# Callie has passed



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 12, 2016)

Callie was severely bloated this evening. 
She was rushed to the vet and they've been working on her for hours. 
Prepping for surgery now. 
Prognosis isn't good and it's very risky. 
Her last chance 

I'm here with SBC. 

Please pray for everyone involved. 
This is very hard.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 12, 2016)

Prayers for the beloved Callie.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Shorty (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 12, 2016)

My prayers are with you guys I hope she can pull through.


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh SBC and GW hope everything goes okay. 

Praying


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 12, 2016)

Our hearts and our prayers are with you!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness, prayers from here too...


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 12, 2016)

So sorry.

Praying.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 12, 2016)

Many prayers for Callie.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2016)

With heavy hearts and immense grief, we want to let everyone know that we have lost Callie.
We were with her every moment. Loving her, comforting her, kissing her sweet face. She will be buried tomorrow.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2016)

I am so sorry. I don't know how you feel, because every animal is different and every relationship we have with our beloved  animals is different. But having had felt the pain of loss, I can say my heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Shorty (Dec 12, 2016)

Southern I am so sorry for your loss, I know Callie was such a special girl and will be missed terribly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


>


 I am so sorry. Just carve out a piece of your heart, because it belongs to Callie.


----------



## use2bwilson (Dec 12, 2016)

very sad news.  sorry for your loss ...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 12, 2016)

I kissed and hugged her goodbye
Thanked her for her service, for being a wonderful guardian. Told her how much I love her. 

Tiggs is without a partner. Her bucks will miss her terribly. Moses and Callie were incredibly bonded. They would stand over eachother while one slept. 

My heart is shattered.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm so terribly sorry for you @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer and your family. What a tragic loss, and so unexpected.  I'm proud to own one of her offspring! It's a shame that there will be no more. I'm sure Tiggs and Moses are going to be completely confused and "lost" for a time... There will never be a replacement for her, though there may be future dogs. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 12, 2016)

I was blessed to get to meet Callie and she was a gentle sweet girl with these big brown eyes that were so kind and loving. She would just draw you in to get smooches and pats on the head, she was a real love. But a ferocious protector when she needed to be. Truly a wonderful LGD and family dog too. 

I was so sad to read of her passing. My heart breaks for your family; I know how much she was loved and how much she will be missed.  She will forever be remembered in your hearts.


----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2016)

My heart breaks for you SBC and GW. 
I will miss all the wonderful stories of her and her goats. 

So sorry!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear she didn't make it       You're in my thoughts, I'm sure you're all heartbroken


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry Southern. Losing a dog is losing a family member  and I know  Callie was a very special one.  I'll be thinking of you


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 13, 2016)

So very very sorry for your loss. Felt I knew her with your posts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

My heart aches for you.  I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 13, 2016)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 13, 2016)

My heart absolutely breaks for you all. I am so sorry and my prayers are with y'all in your time of grief and loss. There are no words that can make it better or easier.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 13, 2016)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Dec 13, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I lost a huge male Spanish Mastiff to bloat a couple of years ago.  I do not wish to hijack this thread and will start separate one on bloat, my experience with it and what I have learned, and some tips.  Again my sincere condolences to you for your loss.  Hugs...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 13, 2016)

Gosh, I don't know what to say other than I'm very saddened to hear this.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 13, 2016)

So Sorry SBC and GW


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is never easy to say 'Good-Bye' to one that means so much in our lives and the 'Emotions' just hang in our hearts for some time to come. You do have the satisfaction of not only 'Knowing, Loving, and Caring' for her, but, also that you did ALL that you could do to help her 'Face' the situation.
   However, though the moment is a very Sad one and the grief a 'Heavy Load' to bare at this time; you do have many more Good 'Memories' of her and she has 'Set the Bar' very High for another to 'Shoot' for and bring their 'Personality and Character' to your heart. There will never be another Callie, but your heart, mind, and memories will certainly 'Stretch' to include many more.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 13, 2016)

I saw this thread last night, my heart breaks with you. I didn't know her personally, but I know you had a unique and special bond. Both of you guys have been so helpful to this community. Educating and teaching me and others things it may have taken forever to learn otherwise. You guys have shown me so much information and given me advice on just about everything and anything. You have been there when others needed solace. Time I return the favor.  My prayers are with you and your family. I pray that you can heal and recover from this sudden loss


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this! It's never easy losing one.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 13, 2016)

So sorry.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh sweet SBC & GW!  I just found this.  I am SO sorry for your loss of the amazing Callie!    My heart breaks for you both!  

As Bay said, it is impossible to know the full extent of one's loss, as we have different relationships with each animal. However, we do know that Callie was an exceptional dog and you both had a special connection with her.  

My prayers are with you both, that God would begin to heal the hole in your hearts.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry! I can not imagine your pain. She will be missed.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, I saw this thread and am in disbelief. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2016)

I have come on here so many times this morning and sat in front of the keyboard wanting to say thank you all for your kindness.

GW and I are truly overwhelmed with grief.
I have buried many dogs in my lifetime and each and everyone has hurt but this- this I simply cannot express.

Thank you all for such love and support.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 13, 2016)

I was shocked when I saw this thread. I know Callie was like a cornerstone; an integral part of the foundations and a loved and trusted family member. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

Catching up on the thread I'm sitting here with tears... Mystie was so recent and special to me that I can imagine your pain. Again, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 13, 2016)

I never got to meet Callie but I've been reading about her since joining this forum.  I'm so sorry this has happened and I know words can't do enough.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. 
We are both just emotionally and physically drained. 

Still in shock and disbelief. I can't believe she's gone. 

Only on BYH to distract myself until I can fall asleep.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

You guys are in my thoughts today


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Wishing I could hug you both in person. Just know that you and family are loved very much and have the support of all here on BYH.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you all so much. 

Yesterday we cried all day, today was a little better.
Callie's grave has been dug.
We felt it fitting to bury her in the Kiko field. That was her love.
Tomorrow we will pick her up and allow her goats and Tiggs and D to say good bye.

It was hard for me to throw my bibs in the washer today. I just held them to my face so I could smell her. Part of me did not want to wash them. 
This first pic was a gift from one of the kids... it was a compilation of pics of Callie as a pup. Given on Christmas 2015.
The rest are pics of Callie from November when she was enjoying family time.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

This is beautiful Southern


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 14, 2016)

Such a beautiful girl
I am so sorry for you all


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

Aw you've made me cry. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing her with us,  via Internet or not. She was a very special dog.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures of the dog of your heart.


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 14, 2016)

very pretty


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 14, 2016)

I've been wanting to post on here but just couldn't. 

Thanks to everyone on here 
Thanks for the prayers, condolences, posts, texts, messages, phone calls, and emails. I think most on here knows Callie, and everything she has gone through. 

Callie was an amazing dog. 
Most of y'all remember when she had her litter almost 2 years ago we almost lost her several times to hypocalcemia. She would have times where she was stable and than she would crash… every time she was close to death she would muster all her strength to be with her people. 

When she was on deaths door she would still care for newborn kids. (Thread on this here- http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-heart-of-a-guardian.30469/ ) she had the heart of a guardian for sure. Everyone who met Callie absolutely loved her. There will never be another like her. 

We won that battle. 

She wanted to be with her people this time too. I think she took comfort in those few minutes in the house before we rushed her to the vets. Many gathered around her in those minutes and just gave all the love possible. Callie gave it back by giving kisses and her paw. 

I'm thankful to have been with Cal till the end. 

Callie, I'm sorry we couldn't beat this battle, lord knows we tried. Even in the midst of all this, Callie was strong and never showed fear. I have so much respect for these dogs. 

While I was digging her grave it just didn't feel real. I just can't believe she's gone. 

I think her son, Blue, knows something isn't right. While feeding the goats this morning he slid through the gate and ran towards me. He came and and ever so gently jumped up with a paw on each shoulder, kissed my face and wrapped his neck around mine. He was amazingly gentle this whole time. He just stood like this for over a minute. They all give lovins', but this was different. I can't explain it- but he knows something isn't right. This wasn't the norm. Not one of these dogs are jumpers. The way he did this, immediately… you'd have to be there to grasp it. I can't believe how amazingly gentle it was. 
Part of Callie will live on in Blue, but part of my has been taken when she left.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 14, 2016)

For those that didn't know Callie, I copied this of our farm FB page and am posting it here.


> Today is filled with overwhelming grief for all of us here on the farm.We lost our most beloved Guardian Callie last night, despite the incredible sacrifice and efforts of many that tried to save her.
> 
> Many of you that follow us have met Callie, our wonderful Anatolian Shepherd.
> She was adored by all that met her.
> ...


----------



## babsbag (Dec 14, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer  That old saying comes to mind when I read your post. "Your capacity to love is you capacity to hurt."  It just doesn't seem right sometimes that that more we love something the more it hurts when we lose it. But your love for Callie and your respect for Callie shows your inner beauty and strength and it is part of what makes you the person that I Iove and admire. And yes, I do admire you, you are an amazing person and never for a minute would I want you to not feel that deep compassion that I have seen so many times. It is who you are, a reflection of your soul and your inner self. Callie was fortunate to have had you in her life just as much as you are to have known and loved Callie.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Well said @babsbag


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Well said @babsbag


x2

It's times like this I love the forum. We are all coming together to help those in need,


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

x3


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

You know,  not only did Callie help train many pups.  She also provided a shining example for people all over the country,  heck the world,  of what a LGD should be. 

@babsbag said everything...  It's a beautiful and powerful thing,  the bond between (wo) man and dog.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 14, 2016)

What babs said.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 14, 2016)

So, I feel that I should say that the night she passed I was thinking about her, and breeding. I'm not sure why but for some reason I was and now it breaks my heart that she has died. May she live a good life in heaven and rest peacefully.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Callie was fortunate to have had you in her life just as much as you are to have known and loved Callie.


I didn't know Callie personally, but did get to know her (in a way) through your posts GW & SBC.

Southern, your photos were so touching - thanks for sharing. And GW, LOVED your story about Blue. How sweet & heart wrenching at the same time. It brings tears to my eyes. You are so right, Callie's legacy lives on in Blue.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2016)

We picked up our sweet girl today. We said our last good byes.
I took a lock of her hair and we have her collar. 
Just held her sweet face and kissed her face and her head. 

The field seems empty.
Last night when the dogs were all barking... her distinct bark was not heard. 
We have truly lost a part of our farm, a part of us.

I still cannot believe it. I just cannot understand this.




Spoiler: Callie-our last goodbye


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 15, 2016)

Sweet baby girl.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Sweet baby girl.


I know you are going through the same as well as @samssimonsays 

My heart hurts, but then I think of Cal... and I cannot help but to smile. 

Thank you all here in this community.
Very rare I grieve publicly. 
Truth is I needed you all.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Dec 15, 2016)

We love ya Southern  I know Callie is watching over you and missing you just as you are missing her.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2016)

Ahhh, the goat watching  ...I was okay until that picture. I hurt so much for all of you. I am one of those people that is a "fixer". I need to fix this and make it all go away; I want a "do over" as I am sure y'all do too.  This just can't be real.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 15, 2016)

We have all been there (or most of us) at some point and it is so hard when they mean so much to us. All we can do is cherish those memories. 

What has helped us tremendously has been Sadie, Rumely's daughter, and all the other pups. Seeing that Rum lives on in them has been amazing to see with all the similarities and personality that they got from him. We catch ourselves doing the "just like her daddy" more so now than when he was with us. Some times it hurts but it is getting to be more comforting than painful finally. 

My heart truly breaks for you and with you as I do know what you are going through. On Instagram, the Great Pyr community will do a #nosesfor_____ to show their condolences and support for the loss of a dear friend or guardian.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2016)

I am truly sorry for this loss of your family. Please know that many of us understand your grieve. Hugs from one LGD owner to another. They are family.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 15, 2016)

So sad for you.
I don't think I've ever done the hug emoji, but this calls for it.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2016)

@Southern by choice I totally get where you are coming from when you said you don't grieve publically. I am the one to suck it up, be strong and keep everyone else together, then go off by myself to allow the luxury of grieving. I think you have that same deep, quiet inner strength, you are that person that everyone else relies on, you are the core of your family that everyone else revolves around. If you go to pieces, who's going to hold everyone else together?

Just because you are strong, does not mean that you don't have feelings. Those feelings run deep and are not open to public viewing, as you are an intensely private person. I, for one, and I believe I can speak for everyone here, WE are privileged that you choose to share part of your life with us and we love you for it. Sometimes even the strong must have their moments of deep grief and who to better understand than your BYH family who knows your pain and who loves you? Yes, you needed us, but we need you too and you are always there for us and we deeply, deeply appreciate you.

Recently, I fell apart over having to put a ewe down. Who was there for me? My BYH family, that's who.

In this time of sorrow, SBC and GW, we're there for you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2016)

and  @Baymule


----------



## TAH (Dec 15, 2016)

I was going to muster it up until I saw that face, she still has that sweet look but empty looking. 

!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing her burial photo. She looks completely serene... As if she's just sleeping. But of course we all know that's not the case. What a horrendous loss for you all. May she rest in peace and be there to greet you and protect you with a paw and a gentle kiss when it's your time.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 16, 2016)

When I've had to put dogs down, and I've come back home... even with other dogs still in the house, it's like there's a great big empty space where the one dog used to be.

The dogs I've lost have been old, or had other problems.  I knew it was coming, but it's still tough.  I can't imagine how much more difficult it is when one is taken suddenly, like Callie was.    and may time help ease the pain...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 17, 2016)

I am so sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

Southern and GW, I am so so sorry for your loss. My heart is saddened for you... All I can say is I'm so sorry....


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 2, 2017)

I just heard about this and want to say that my heart goes out to you both.  Losing a great dog leaves a hole in your life that can never really be filled.  Callie had a great life with people who loved her, a job that fulfilled her, a pack that supported her and stories to leave behind.  That's about the best one can do for a great working partner and friend for their lives.  We should all be so blessed and she was surely blessed in her life with great people like you to love her.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 2, 2017)

Just saw this thread and cannot tell you how very, very sorry I am.  Some days, life is not fair.  My heart just hurts for you as there have been such animals in my own life who have left a hurt and a hole in my heart that I cannot fill.   Callie was such a special one for you.  It is so obvious in her pictures that she was loved and knew it!!

These animals ARE family.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

2 years ago today (1/2/2015) Callie had her litter of 10 (surviving) male pups. They have turned out remarkable and as good or better than Callie and the sire "D". I am honored to own one of them, formerly/originally known as Orange, now named Mel, short for Mellow. Callie went through a very difficult time while delivering these pups and nearly died several time during that time and the time after delivery. You can read about the battle to save her then in SBC's thread. She will never be duplicated and always be remembered. She was a one of a kind dog. I'm so glad I got to meet her and to own one of her pups.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2017)

A part of your heart, a part of your life, a part of your soul, forever with Callie.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 14, 2017)

How are you doing @Goat Whisperer and @Southern by choice?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2017)

I confess I look at pictures of her everyday.  I have never been so affected by the loss of an animal as I have with Callie.
I am a realist and so this is kind of against my "nature". Somedays it feels like this can't be real. 
Tiggs is so lonely, he is in hyperdrive in his field. Callie would let him know that all was ok and enough already. Without her there he goes nuts barking all night. We will put Eliza with him soon and he will have a partner again. I thought of getting Bernadette- Bernards puppy. But I don't really need another dog until we move and then I don't know what I will do.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 14, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> With heavy hearts and immense grief, we want to let everyone know that we have lost Callie.
> We were with her every moment. Loving her, comforting her, kissing her sweet face. She will be buried tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Oh no, I have just read that your Callie has passed.  I am so very sorry.  You enriched her life and she yours.  She most certainly knew what love felt like.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the hurt you must feel. It is clear that she was loved a lot, and that she meant a lot to you.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 14, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How are you doing @Goat Whisperer and @Southern by choice?


Thanks for asking, my friend 
I feel the same as SBC. 
It has been very difficult, I miss her terribly. 
I have put her feeder up in her shelter. I still can't bear to take it out of the field and reuse it. It just doesn't seem right. I look at her collar every day, wishing she were here. 

Blue is so much like his momma. I am so thankful we have him. He always will try to take the feed scoop and run off with it, Callie would do this all the time. I can't be mad though, can't sweat the small stuff- because we all know one day they will be gone and you will long for one of those moments, but they won't be there. 

I'm so thankful I found her when I did and do happy to have been with her until the end. That has always been a big deal to me. I cannot abandon an animal at the end and just let the vets deal with it. They are to good of animals to do that. Had I just walked out   and found her dead, truthfully I don't know what would have happened. 

Everyone who has an LGD- take that extra minute after feeding time and give them a good lovin', tell them what good dogs they are, and tell them how proud you are.


----------



## TAH (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh, GW, I am saddened for you and SBC.  
I think I know what you mean about her feed dish/collar. I have Cookie's collar, and part of me just doesn't want to put it back to use. That goat left a huge hurt in my heart when she left. Take your time to grieve, both of you. It's been months since Cookie died, and I still miss her and hurt. Losing the goats I have recently has also brought back grief for her. Don't try to put a time limit on your grief, or try to tell yourself you're fine, ok? I say this with love, you both are dear to me.


----------

